# 'new camera pics' cosmo,paris,vienna enjoying the sun



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i got a new camera from my bf yesterday  so i couldn't wait to see the results !! 
i love the camera ...it's a sony cybershot 

the weather is great today and the three musketeers were enjoying the sun

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I only see Paris :wink: But nat everytime you post pics I get so excited lol i love seeing your chis... theyre so full of character just in their photos and all look so individual that they could be a cartoon or something lol (sound daft)  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

damn too many pixels :evil: that's why the pics are so small ....

better luck next time :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

owwww now i see the babiez lol... shes soo soo soo cute vienna... they make great sisters...
xxxxxx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks steph :wink: doesn't sound daft at all  and besides they are a cartoon ...'the three musketeers' ...and they are so full of character .

it's a real shame the pis are so small,they were so beautiful in full size 

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Ooooh, new pics of the silly Belgian chi's! :lol: I love those 3!! Now you have no excuse for not posting tons and tons of pics once you figure out that reisizing thing.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow and cosmo... the ladiez man :wink: 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww those are good pics even if they are little. Beautiful babies!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

They are lovely pics, :angel10:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

They are so cute!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

how adorable - why dont you load them to imagecave and directly link the here instead of attaching that way the pic will be bigger


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Great pictures nat!!! :wink:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

i lurrve piccys of these 3!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Awwww...cute lil babies!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love seeing the three muskateers pics...


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I never get tired of seeing those "characters"!! They are so full of cuteness and personality.......love um!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks everybody !! it's a real shame ,the pics are not bigger .....

kisses nat


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

great pictures


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wonderful pics! i like cosmo smelling the bushes makes a great postcard pic lol.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Great pictures Nat! The Sony Cybershot is a great little camera! The only thing Nate and I don't like about them is that they only take memory sticks but other than that they take wonderful pictures! The quality of your pictures is great!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

They maybe small pics but they are beautiful


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Simply perfect.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Awesome pics! I love the 1st one of Cosmo!  And Paris and Vienna arfe simply adorable!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Awww, I love your three!!!!!!! (I have a major soft spot for Cosmo!) :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

What great pics!! They are all so cute!!


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Oh i love those woofers, there are so adorable and i just want to squeeeeze them and give them tooooooo many hugs!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Beautiful babies, nice photos too


----------

